# New layout started outdoors



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Well after three years I finally started moving my G scale into the great outdoors. The layout will be a folded dogbone on two levels. The rate I'm going I'll be happy to get an oval laid! Life kind of kicked my butt back a few steps.








OK, WHY DO I KEEP LOSING THIS PICTURE?????
Someday the trains will go all around the yard with a siding running into the shed for parking the trains. At least I finally started, Joe


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Hey Joe.


I went to your Photobucket album and looked at 'recent uploads'. I found this picture, I think it's the one you wanted to post?

Look like a great start btw! 










PS: check this topic on posting pictures on the Website Help forum to see how you can post pictures.

Keep us posted!

Paul


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

That's it, Thank you!!! always something...with these computers. Joe


----------



## nadnerbster (Nov 19, 2009)

A comment: You'll want to fix that fence before getting too far in. 

A good mate of mine had to rip up half his railway to replace his fences.


----------

